# Long Term Let Required



## Carla (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi everyone!! I am new to this but thought I had better get used to it if our plans go the correct way!! I am looking for a long term let, at least 1-2 years, for my family and I. We are wanting to move to Calpe. We have 3 children so it would be nice to be close to the schools. Can anyone help?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome Carla,

Cant help on the area your in but keep checking as a few will soon be along who will help you


----------



## Carla (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Pete
Thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there

I'm not to far from Calpe, go there quite often

Have you tried kyero.com?


----------



## Carla (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi!

I haven't but I will try it now. Thank you


----------

